# pROBLEMATIC STAIRCASE AND PUTTER WORK...



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

120+ year old house, crooked staircase, and needing trim. The right hand side of the staircase was horrible, due to the wall that originally enclosed it being removed. The wall was removed because of the right angle turn at the bottom and the narrow width it was impossible to get furniture of any size up the stairs.

The stair tread ends were notched, and the risers were grooved in some places, and not in others, risers set at more or less 90°, etc. Anyway, after several hours of puttering, and way too many trips from stairs to garage and back, it's done. Now have to fill in some of the gaps and holes, and paint (wife's job). Problem was, didn't want to alter the steps in any way, trying to keep as much original as possible.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you make a notched skirt board on the show side of the stair case? Nice job, and I know it was a lot of work.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

MNsawyergp said:


> Did you make a notched skirt board on the show side of the stair case? Nice job, and I know it was a lot of work.


No skirt board, wife wants it painted green to blend with wall.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks like it worked out pretty good. I think I might have replaced the risers and treads. What were the landings like? Would there have been a differential?








 





 
.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That looks like it worked out pretty good. I think I might have replaced the risers and treads. What were the landings like? Would there have been a differential?
> 
> \


Replacing the risers and treads would have been a major undertaking - the steps on the left side are embedded in a log wall, and the steps take a 90° turn at the bottom. Here the wife has just finished the white on the risers, and tomorrow will do the steps. The goal also is to modify as little as possible of the old stuff.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the contrast in color between the bottom tread and the white risers. If you could strip the treads and stain those the color of the bottom tread that'd look pretty sharp.


----------

